# Lysimachia nummularia???



## novianto.sutardi (Aug 10, 2010)

Got this plant from nearby LFS.





Is this lysimachia nummularia?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

No, it looks like _Clinopodium brownei_. There is a minty smell to the plant?


----------



## novianto.sutardi (Aug 10, 2010)

Yes, there is.

So this is Clinopodium brownei you said?
Can it grow submersed?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, it makes a good aquarium plant.


----------

